

Starting my YC app....right now. - somecola

Just decided to go ahead and apply again. Cutting it a little close I suppose :)
======
thedangler
You can make a video introducing yourself and partners that quick? Or is the
video optional?

~~~
somecola
Done with the app with 2 minutes to spare. Vid is not optional; had one in the
vault :)

This was great, btw. No over-thinking, just busting out the responses as they
came to me. Maybe simple is better sometimes.

